# This lovely girl is looking for a forever home



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

More details from me if anyone is interested.

Choccy girl aged approx 4.


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

she is lovely wish i could have her hope she finds a new home soon


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

she is beutiful i have just taken on a 4yr old lab x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Shes stunning, Im sure she will have heaps of offers (well I hope so anyway).


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Shes stunning, Im sure she will have heaps of offers (well I hope so anyway).


I hope she has offers, shes due to go into dog pound soon


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

She is gorgeous, fingers crossed for her


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

She is beautiful. Hope she finds somewhere soon.


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> I hope she has offers, shes due to go into dog pound soon


 thats terrible and makes me want her more poor poor girl


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Whereabouts in the UK is she?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Petloversdigest said:


> Whereabouts in the UK is she?


South Wales


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> I hope she has offers, shes due to go into dog pound soon


Dog pound as in .. 7 days and thats it?? or into rescue??


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Dog pound as in .. 7 days and thats it?? or into rescue??


Dog pound as in as soon as as far as I know


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

How come she is looking for a home?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these rescues to see if any can take her, if any can and they need help with transport to get her to the rescue or a foster home just let us know and we will pop a transport run and contact members on route on our site We are unable to help with transporting to any possible homes a am afraid though.hope this little one finds somewhere soon

Labrador Lifeline Trust
Mrs Joan Falvey, Newark & Trent. Tel: 01636 643140, Email: [email protected]
Mrs Lyn Rolt, South Oxon. Tel: 01252 873528, Email: [email protected]
Mrs Yvonne Hole, Mid Hampshire and South Surrey. Tel: 01420 477487
Mrs Pennie Medland, Sussex. Tel: 02392 253293
Anne Carter, Administrator. Tel: 01252 849560 (Office Hours)
Linda Lemont, East Surrey & East/West Sussex. Tel: 01737 823433 Mavis Pritchard, South Surrey. Tel: 01730 892532
Labrador Rescue | Registered Charity | Labrador Lifeline Trust | Rehoming | Surrey | Berkshire | Lincolnshire | Nottinghamshire | Hampshire

Labrador Rescue Kent
Mrs M Hinks, Cranbrook Kent. Tel: 01580 720408
Email: [email protected]
Mrs C Malkinson, Chatham, Kent Tel: 01634 666419
Mr Mick Bingham. Tel: 01795 842480
Mrs H Howe, Tel: 01227 832380

Labrador Rescue South East and Central
Margaret Stocks, Secretary, Devon. Tel: 01237 477993
June & David Cooper, Co-Ordinators, Cambridgeshire. Tel: 01621 891860
Mindy Randell, Co-Ordinator, Hants, Surrey, Sussex. Tel: 0208 675 0746
Mrs Alison Alford, Herts, Beds, Bucks, Cambs. Tel: 01494 818168
Mr Steve Farren, Kent. Tel: 07903 267128
Mrs Janet Andrews, Norfolk and Lincs. Tel: 01508 494388
Fiona Miller, Oxon/Glouc/Wilts. Tel: 01993 778220
Christine Bailiss, Worcs/Warwick/Derby/Leics. Tel: 01455 821775

Labrador Rescue Trust
Mrs Pat Malim, Administrator. Tel: 07791 519084
Mrs Ruth Reeves, Cornwall. Tel: 01840 213120
Mrs Christine Newton, Devon. Tel: 01803 402180
Mrs Shirley Smith, Dorset, Leics, northants, Rutland, Lincs & Cambs. Tel: 01780 450820
Mrs Sheila Pratt, Dorset, SW Hampshire & SOuth Wiltshire, Somerset, Bristol
Forest of Dean, Hereford, Worcestershire. Tel. 01278 885815
Mrs C Warman, Wiltshire, Gloucester, N Hampshire, W Berkshire, Oxfordshire. Tel: 01793 487346
The Labrador Rescue Trust

Labrador Retriever Rescue Southern England
Sue Birmingham, Midd Exxex, Herts, Beds, Berks, Bucks, Oxon, Kent. Tel: 0208 408 1214
Jean & Peter Henman, Sussex, Surrey and Hants. Tel: 01243 605948

Labrador Welfare
Miss J Roberts (Secretary), Sheffield, S Yorks. Tel: 01142 661756

North West Labrador Retriever Club Rescue
Mrs B Brougham, Merseyside. Tel: 01942 723847
Miss Norma Bilsland, Anglesey. Tel: 01407 831837


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

did she find a home ?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

tjk said:


> did she find a home ?


Not that I know of, but it was discovered that she could "nip" when excited so she is going to be hard to rehome


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

that is so sad she is soo lovely her face makes me melt


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

She looks lovely. Im sure she will find a great new home.
Darren


----------

